# Sicherheit bei Maschinenzutritt



## Waelder (8 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir haben bei uns im Betrieb einen sogenannten Haubenstretcher. Das bedeutet über eine fertige, mit Säcken beladene, Euro Palette wird von oben eine Folie gezogen. Hin und wieder kommt es bei dieser Aktion zu Fehlern bei der Folienverarbeitung und die Maschine muss angehalten werden. Die sogenannten Stretch Arme fahren manuell ganz nach oben und der Mitarbeiter muss in die Maschine eintreten und den Fehler manuell beseitigen. Die Maschine hat eine recht hohe Geschwindigkeit was ihre Bewegung anbelangt. Die sehr stabilen Arme werden wir Frequenzumrichter gesteuert. Wir haben neu nun einen sogenannten Sicherheitsinspektor (Person) bei uns der das nicht gerne sieht wenn die Mitarbeiter auf die Paletten klettern. Den Maschinen Zutritt interessiert ihn anscheinend nicht. Er scheint wohl mehr der Mann für die Arbeitssicherheit und nicht Maschinensicherheit zu sein. Aus diesem Grund soll ich die Maschine insofern modifizieren dass die Arme in eine halbe Arbeitshöhe sprich knapp oberhalb der Palette fahren. Leider Gottes ist dieser Eintritt in die Maschine möglich ohne dass ein elektrisches Sicherheitselement sprich Gitter oder Tür betätigt wird. Kurioserweise ist das der einzige Teil der Maschine der zugänglich ist ohne elektronische Sicherheitselemente. Die Begründung hier ist recht einfach. Der Mitarbeiter muss die Möglichkeit haben an der Folie zu modifizieren wenn diese nicht richtig sitzt bevor sie ins Hochregallager läuft. Meine persönliche Meinung ist das ist sowieso nicht zulässig. Bei diversen Anlagenteilen dieser Verpackungsanlage muss sogar der Hub einiger Maschinenteile durch einen mechanischen Bolzen gesichert werden was bei der Haubenstretcher Anlage nicht gegeben ist.
Ich fühle mich nun recht unwohl diese Aktion durchführen zu müssen. Sprich  ich habe schon Einwände vorgetragen aber anscheinend interessiert dass die sogenannten Sicherheits Kollegen und mein direkter Vorgesetzter nicht wirklich. Meine Frage ist nun wer muss die Risikoanalyse hier erledigen bzw welche Sicherheitsaspekte kommen für mich zum Tragen. Wie gesagt ich weigere mich als Programmierer in ein fertiges System einzugreifen welches laut meiner Auffassung nicht sicherheitstechnisch gut ausgerüstet ist.
Bemerkung : Die Maschine ist eine etwas ältere Baureihe und ist ausserhalb der Gewährleistung des Herstellers. 

Gruß Michael

PS: Wer bietet im süddeutschen Raum bzw. in der Schweiz Kurse zur Maschinensicherheit an. Da es bei uns im Betrieb keinen gibt der das richtig beherrscht würde ich gerne diese Aufgabe übernehmen.

(diktiert mit Handy [emoji1787]) 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G975F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Januar 2021)

Hallo Michael,
aus leidvoller Erfahrung der vergangenheit (der Prophet gilt nichts im eigenen Haus) würde ich dir empfehlen, das nicht selbst machen zu wollen sondern jemanden externes dafür zu beauftragen (TÜV, VÜK und wen es da noch so gibt).
Ansonsten kannst du dich m.E. nicht dagegen sperren, das auszuführen - du kannst aber ein passendes "Statement" verfassen und an die zuständigen Leute schicken in dem du auf die Problematik hinweißt und darauf, dass die die Arbeit lediglich auf Anweisung durchgeführt hast - sie aber aus deiner Sicht der Vorschriftenlage nicht entspricht. Du musst die Verantwortung wieder zurück-delegieren - normalerweise werden die Leute dann wach ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## hirngabel (8 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
steht in der Betriebsanleitung der Maschine etwas zu den angesprochenen Punkten?
Gibt es eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung, was steht da drin? Gibt es eine Einstufung, ob durch die vorgesehene Änderung eine wesentliche Änderung entsteht?

Ansonsten würde ich auch raten einen externen Sachverständigen zu beauftragen und solange keine Änderungen durchführen. 

Gruß


----------



## Safety (8 Januar 2021)

Hallo, Du schreibst  „Die Maschine ist eine etwas ältere Baureihe und ist ausserhalb der Gewährleistung des Herstellers.“.
Die Maschine ist schon in Verkehr gebracht und es ist die BetrSichV zu erfüllen. Hier wird im §3 eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung gefordert und auch eine Regelmäßige Überprüfung auf Einhaltung des Stands der Technik. Hier ist der Arbeitgeber verantwortlich, dieser darf nur Personen auswählen die ein entsprechendes Wissen haben.
Es muss also eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchgeführt werden!
Im Rahmen der BetrSichV werden TRBSen als Stand der Technik erwähnt, findest Du hier www.baua.de
Die Helfen aber nur sehr bedingt da sehr allgemein gefasst.
Also empfehle ich zur Lösungsfindung folgende Normen:
EN 415-6:2013 Sicherheit von Verpackungsmaschinen — Teil 6: Paletteneinschlagmaschinen
EN 415-10:2014 Sicherheit von Verpackungsmaschinen — Teil 10: Allgemeine Anforderungen
Hier findest Du den Stand der Technik beim in Verkehr bringen.


----------



## Waelder (19 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Anregungen und Tipps. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mit unseren Verantwortlichen geredet und ihnen klar gemacht, dass wir die Maschine in soweit sichern das ein Zutritt  nur über abschalten oder eine Sicherheitstür möglich ist. Betreffend der Handbedienung der Maschine ;-) Das Programm ist in sofern "schon" so gerichtet, dass wir alle Elemente von Hand fahren können, aber nur im komplett produktfreien Zustand. D.h. die Kollegen müssen alles wegräumen. In sofern hat sich die Sache für mich erledigt.

Euch allen Danke für eure Beiträge


----------



## stevenn (22 Februar 2021)

dann hoffe ich, das auch alles ausreichend sicher "abgeschaltet" ist. hierzu gibt es dann auch ausreichend Normen, wie z.B. EN 13849-1 und -2. Vergiss auch nicht, dass ihr bewerten müsst, ob ihr bei diesem Umbau dann eine wesentliche Änderung habt. hierzu einfach nach "interpretationspapier wesentliche Veränderung" googeln.


----------

